# 240sx club



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

hey, my name is michael, i own a 91 240sx fast back. . . i live in fremont california. . . i would really like to meet some other people that own a 240 and plan small events and stuff. . . so thats why i have decided to start my own 240sx club, really any body with any type of car is welcome but i would like to have more 240's then any thing. . i know some place's that i can hold meets and if i get enuf people to goin the i can plan events and big stuff like that. . if any one would like two goin or give me any suggestions email me at, *[email protected]*, im thinking about calling it STREET SX, but i don't know, like i said PLEAS email me if u have any thing to say or wont to goin. . . 

thanks

diesel


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

there is too many clubs by your area dude.....like in Tracy, there is Underground, and Nocturnal.....San Jose also has a lot of clubs, so it will be hard to find some members.....more with that club name.....anything that has STREET in it ......wont do it


----------



## malveras (Jan 14, 2005)

i know dude, your right. there are alot of clubs out here. . but none in fremont. i have seen so many 240's, and 300's here in fremont its not funny, but i dont know i thought it would be kinda cool to be in one of my own but maybe it would be better if i just goined one thats already there. . with a but load of members and crap, the thing is i really dont know where to go to goin any one of these clubs that are out here. . . .


----------

